# Misc cacti blooming on my property



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2012)

This is a type of aloe. Its about 10' tall:


----------



## Jacob (Apr 5, 2012)

Very Nice, i just bought an opuntia cactus.
How fast do the flowers, or fruits grow?


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! Spring is in the air. Mine have started budding new pads, but nothing like that.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 5, 2012)

I like them all,especially the big aloe, wish I could grow them in the ground here.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 5, 2012)

Very cool and they are so big...

All of our cactus have been having great growth so far this year, we hope that we get some nice flowers and fruit..


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2012)

Once the plant has an established root system, it should bloom in the spring. They go through a sort of dormant period through the winter, and start budding when the days warm up. Even the opuntia blooms. In the last picture you can see some flower buds on the very tips of the pads on that opuntia to the right in the back of the picture.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 6, 2012)

My torts looooove the fruit. I do too. When their ripe it's so tasty. Really messy though.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 7, 2012)

They look so unreal.


----------



## terryo (Apr 7, 2012)

Years ago I went to Arizona and I put a tiny Aloe plant in my bag. (no one checked anything in those days). I planted it in our yard at our Florida house and now 20 years later it's way over 6 feet. Too bad I never go there much. Your plants are so beautiful, but a little scary. I can imagine if you tripped and fell into them...ouch!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 7, 2012)

***BEAUTIFUL*** simply awesome Y'vonne'....ya stole my heart with this post!( I'm a horticulture knuckle head too! ) .. Love the succulents and cacti'. One of those shots look like an Epiphyllum bloom..... I'll be rooting plumie's tomorrow, as they are now just coming out of hibernation~
Thanks for sharing ....... "Happy Growing" v^v

JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't have any plumerias, but they are beautiful. Just don't have the knack to grow them.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I don't have any plumerias, but they are beautiful. Just don't have the knack to grow them.



Ahhhh Heck they arnt too bad.... plus I could help you out. I used to have over 600 specimens with 40 different colors. Iâ€™m down to 50 or so with about 12 colors. Most are very rare that you seldom see them sold in regular nurseriesâ€™, when it warms up a bit I'd be happy to help out with some cuttings...and follow up on how to root them ~

JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you, JD. Let me look at my property and see if there's a good place for them before I decide. The thing is, it gets pretty cold here in the winter and as it is, my greenhouse is filled with all the tender cactus and succulents.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful Yvonne. How's your garden growing? I was hoping to see pix of that. You always make a picture perfect garden. Have you seen Scruffie?


----------



## pam (Apr 8, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2012)

I'll make a new thread, Maggie.


----------



## Katherine (Apr 8, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful Yvonne!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Thank you, JD. Let me look at my property and see if there's a good place for them before I decide. The thing is, it gets pretty cold here in the winter and as it is, my greenhouse is filled with all the tender cactus and succulents.



your right ..... they dont do well in the frost. But they are so beautiful .......mind if I show some on a different thread?
JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, JD. Let me look at my property and see if there's a good place for them before I decide. The thing is, it gets pretty cold here in the winter and as it is, my greenhouse is filled with all the tender cactus and succulents.
> ...



Of course not. I'd love to see them.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!! i want to see JD's pics too! I need help with my Pulmeria!


----------



## EKLC (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks surreal, like Dr. Seuss's tortoise garden


----------



## acrantophis (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow is that aloe ferox? I also keep succulents. I am obsessed with them. It's almost a problem ;-)


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2012)

YES!!!! I've been wracking my brain to come up with the name of that plant. Ferox...that's it!

Before I became obsessed with turtles and tortoises I knew all the latin names of all my cactus and succulents. But when you don't say them either in your mind or out loud, you eventually lose the memory.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 15, 2012)

emysemys said:


> YES!!!! I've been wracking my brain to come up with the name of that plant. Ferox...that's it!
> 
> Before I became obsessed with turtles and tortoises I knew all the latin names of all my cactus and succulents. But when you don't say them either in your mind or out loud, you eventually lose the memory.



ha ha ha ... Yvonne ... I thought it was just me ! 

GMTA~


----------

